# Midwest: First Place Race



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Minnesota (54-24)

Minnesota @ Sacramento
Minnesota @ Golden State
Utah @ Minnesota
Minnesota @ Memphis 

San Antonio (53-25)

Portland @ San Antonio
San Antonio @ L.A. Clippers
San Antonio @ Portland
Denver @ San Antonio

This looks like it will be a close race. If the Wolves lose to Sac and the Spurs do their homework and beat the Blazers, they are tied.

The rest of the schedule is pretty similar.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Minnesota has only about two maybe three lose-able games left, and we pretty much have the same amount. With Portland fighting for their lives for a playoff spot, that makes two games for the Spurs that are lose-able, and the Nuggets are in the same position as the Blazers. 



Personally, I don't think we will catch Minnesota, unless they just tank in these last games. I can see the Spurs losing at least one of the last games, so Minnesota will probably have to drop 2-3 for us to have a chance at the Midwest crown.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

SA has a free ride compared to Minnesota... @ Memphis could be a big fat L same with @ Sac. Utah won't be a cake walk either. So they could drop 3 games and let the Spurs get back into it.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i see minnny losen to sactown and memphis whereas the only real losable game for us is against portland one of the times. i know we wont lose to them twice in a weeks time but we could drop one of em


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

:upset: ughh too late now! unless wolves lose to like memphis then maybe... but kings choked! i was soo mad about tonight's game... spurs put them back in the first spot last sunday, but stupid kings didn't help the spurs at all... now they'll probably fall out of the first spot.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

god dang kings! oh well we can still catch them with a lil bit of luck. if we tie with them who has the tie breaker?


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> god dang kings! oh well we can still catch them with a lil bit of luck. if we tie with them who has the tie breaker?


If I´m not wrong... WE


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

now we are 1 1/2 games behind! we need them to lose a couple and we needa win out


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I think Minnesota will finish the season first in the Midwest and in the West. The Grizzlies have a shot at beating them. However, the Jazz would have to play the game of their lives to win that one in Minnesota.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I think Minnesota will finish the season first in the Midwest and in the West. The Grizzlies have a shot at beating them. However, the Jazz would have to play the game of their lives to win that one in Minnesota.


Word. 

But I don't think even if Wolves lose the last game of the season against Memphis would hurt 'em losing the top seed in the West.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Luiz_Rodrigo</b>!
> 
> 
> If I´m not wrong... WE



We have the tie-breaker over the Timberwolves I believe, but I'm not sure about the Kings.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> We have the tie-breaker over the Timberwolves I believe, but I'm not sure about the Kings.


I´m not worried about them... they already lost 2 in a row, and probably will fall against the Lakers.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Luiz_Rodrigo</b>!
> 
> 
> I´m not worried about them... they already lost 2 in a row, and probably will fall against the Lakers.




A team with that much talent has to be on the radar at all times, so we need to keep an eye on Sacramento regardless of what they are doing.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Double post. Please ignore my ignorance.


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

It all comes down to the last day of the regular season.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

go memphis! spurs needs wolves to lose against grizz, and a win against the nuggets then spurs would be number 1!!!

that would be so awesome if spurs take the #1 spot the last day of regular season


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

It´ll be awesome if we take the 1st spot.

But now we´re depending of the Grizzlies.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think this would be horrible if the spurs clinch because the wolves have held on to this position for a long time, and the spurs just dont deserve it


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like the Spurs hopes of clinching 1st place in the division vanishing away as times ticked off the clock in 4th qtr.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> i think this would be horrible if the spurs clinch because the wolves have held on to this position for a long time, and the spurs just dont deserve it





The team that wins it deserves it, simple as that. Minnesota won it, so they deserve it.



Of course, I could biasedly claim that Minnesota doesn't deserve it, but I won't, because it's meaningless.


----------

